# Lüfter für Pull



## Freshhaltefolie (28. Dezember 2014)

*Lüfter für Pull*

Guten Tag ich suche für mein bis jetzt vorerst theoretisches Projekt 2 120mm Lüfter die am Gehäuseboden auf einem 240er Radiator sitzen. Der Radiator am Boden und die 2 Lüfter drauf, in Push Richtung d.h. in Richtung Grafikkarte laufend. Damit fallen ja schon mal die BQ Silent Wings 2 und die Noiseblocker eloop raus, da diese ja in Push Lärm machen. Dahin gehenf hab ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Gibt es da noch mehr solcher Lüfter die in dieser Ausrichtung  laut werden? Oder Passiert das bei allen?
2. Wenn ja wie kann ich das beheben? 
3. Und wenn nicht, kann mir da jemand eine Empfehlung für Lüfter geben, die hier gut passen würden?

Falls nun welche mit Noctua kommen: die sind mir erstens zu hässlich und zweitens zu teuer...im ins gesamten würde ich lieber zu leisen günstigeren Lüftern greifen die wohl möglich nicht ganz so viel Leistung haben.
Ich freu mich schon auf eure Antworten 

Mfg Freshhaltefolie
[SWR].


----------



## Icedaft (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*

Leise und leistungsstark:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*

Der Black Silent Pro von NB mag zwar der leiseste und leistungsstärkste sein aber mir immer noch zu teuer 

Einen guten eindruck haben diese Lüfter auf mich gemacht:

Enermax Twister Magma:
https://geizhals.de/enermax-twister-magma-advance-120mm-ucmaa12a-a976935.html

Lepa BOL:
https://geizhals.de/lepa-bol-quiet-tri-speed-120mm-lpbol12r-a1148487.html

BQ Pure Wings 2 mit denen ich schon bei der Gehäuse Belüftung gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe:
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-wings-2-120mm-bl046-a994421.html

Wenn es NB sein soll dann haben mir diese hier gefallen:
https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentfan-xl1-rev-3-0-a368805.html

Gibts da welche davon bzw andere unter 10€, die ihr für mein Vorhaben empfeheln würdet?


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*

Bis 10€ sind die T.B. Silence oder die Wingboost sehr zu empfehlen.
Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120mm (UCTB12P), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Royal Blue Plus (84000000103), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Blood Red Plus (84000000107), EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Snow White Plus (840000001


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*

Beide von dir benannten machen auch keine Geräusche im Push Betrieb? Liegt der Wingboost 2 auch wirklich dann am Radiator an/kann Druck aufbauen wegen dem Rahmen? Verliert der Enermax nicht wegen diesem HALO-Rahmen auch Luftdruck? Danke trotzdem für deine Antwort...die von mir vorgeschlagenen Lüfter sind alle nicht zu empfehlen?

Mfg Freshhaltefolie
[SWR].


----------



## Icedaft (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*

Wegen 10-20€ würde ich nicht so einen Aufriss machen. Gute Lüfter halten ein par Jahre und sind universell einsetzbar. Im Verhältnis zu den restlichen Komponenten sind das Peanuts.


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*



Freshhaltefolie schrieb:


> Beide von dir benannten machen auch keine Geräusche im Push Betrieb? Liegt der Wingboost 2 auch wirklich dann am Radiator an/kann Druck aufbauen wegen dem Rahmen? Verliert der Enermax nicht wegen diesem HALO-Rahmen auch Luftdruck? Danke trotzdem für deine Antwort...die von mir vorgeschlagenen Lüfter sind alle nicht zu empfehlen?
> 
> Mfg Freshhaltefolie
> SWR].



Ich hab leider keinen Radiator das ich das testen könnte, die beiden Lüfter sind bei mir im CPU- oder Gehäuse-Betrieb aber wirklich leise.
Wenn du wegen dem Luftdruck so penibel bist, führt kein Weg an den schwarzen Noiseblockern vorbei.
Durch den mitgelieferten Gummirahmen hast du eine effektive Abdichtung zum Radiator und bekommst wirklich einen hohen Druck zusammen.
Alternativ zum PLPS kannst du auch einen dreipoligen ohne PWM nehmen. Die "Black" haben alle den zusätzlichen Dichtungsrahmen dabei.
Produktvergleich Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-2, Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PL-1 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wegen 10-20€ würde ich nicht so einen Aufriss machen. Gute Lüfter halten ein par Jahre und sind universell einsetzbar. Im Verhältnis zu den restlichen Komponenten sind das Peanuts.



Ich bin Schüler ich muss leider noch bissl aufs Geld achten.
Danke dir Abductee! Denkst du es wäre sinnvoll diese Frage nochmal im Wasserkühlungs Unterforum zu erstellen? 

Mfg


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*

Nicht wirklich.

Wofür brauchst du denn den hohen Druck?
Möchtest du aus einem kleinen Radiator so viel möglich rausholen?
Für Silent-Fetischisten ist so was unbrauchbar, der hohe Druck kommt durch hohe Lüfterdrehzahl.
Das die Lüfter mit dem Rahmen komplett abdichten macht in der Praxis nicht viel aus. 1-2°C vielleicht.
Da würd ich es sinnvoller halten die Lüfter mit einem Shroud auf den Radiator zu montieren. 
Das bringt auch 1-2°C bessere Ergebnisse auch ohne spezielle Lüfter.


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*

Wofür ich den brauche weiß ich auch nicht...ich habe mich in letzter Zeit viel dahin gehend informiert und dachte dass es darauf ankommt 
Okay kurz gefasst: Du würdest mir die die Wingboost 2 oder die Enermax t.b. Silence empfehlen wegens der Lautstärke und ich soll das mit dem Druck und der Abdichtung einfach außer acht lassen?
Noch ne frage am Ende: Taugen die Enermax T.B. Silence mit 900 rpm was oder haben die zu wenig Leistung?


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*

Kommt darauf an wie du die Lüfter steuern willst.
Manuell auf fixer Drehzahl bist du mit den 900rpm Modell besser dran.
Das PWM-Modell kann das Mainboard bequem regeln.
(ein paar Mainboards können auch noch dreipolige Lüfter regeln)


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Lüfter für Pull*

Okay danke dir erstmal, du hast mir sehr geholfen 
Mfg Freshhaltefolie
[SWR].


----------

